# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ادعية شهر رجب المرجب

## شاب وسيم

بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر رجب المرجب اقدم لكم باقة مختارة من ادعية هذا الشهر العظيم راجيا منك الدعاء :


دعاء يا من يملك حوائج السائلين -السيد ابوالقاسم موسوي قهار

http://www.mediafire.com/?tdxqwwkneik

دعاء يا من ارجوه لكل خير -السيد ابو القاسم موسوي قهار

http://www.mediafire.com/?rzynhvzyzza


موشح دعاء شهر رجب

دعاء شهر رجب - اصفهانی و عباس سلیمی


نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

طرح موفق .. في ميزان حسناتك ياربي 

وحوائج مقضيه*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*رحم الله والديك 
والله يعطيك العافية
في ميزان أعمالكِ
تحياتي مع شكري*

----------


## شاب وسيم

لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم في هذا الشهر الشريف

----------


## abuammar

*جهد موفق ..* 
*و تقبل الله الأعمال ..*

----------


## شاب وسيم

بما انا على مشارف شهر رجب المرجب احببت ان اذكركم من جديد بهذه الادعية النورانية راجيا منكم صالح الدعاء

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## Ibn-Ali

في ميزان الأعمال ان شاء الله...

----------


## شاب وسيم

اللهم بارك لنا في رجب

----------


## شاب وسيم

هذا موضوعي منذ عامين تقريبا / واحببت ان اذكركم من جديد راجيا منكم الدعاء

----------


## شاب وسيم

هذا موضوعي منذ ثلاثة اعوام تقريبا / واحببت ان اذكركم من جديد راجيا منكم الدعاء

----------

